# HELP I need some advise on what tap/dies to buy



## Rolland (Feb 14, 2015)

I wish to start making pens from stcratch but am having difficult finding the correct tap/die sets to use. I wanted to start with either the Sedona/ or Baron tip right now until I get a good grip on things. I read all the library stuff
Just need help on were  to obtain the taps/dies


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 14, 2015)

look at Welcome to The Classic Nib  make your on front sections.  dont know of a tap specific to either of those 2 pens you are wanting.  You would have to get the pitch of the threads and  have a custom one made.


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 14, 2015)

Silver Pen Parts is where I get mine.

This shoild be the tap you are looking for to use the Baron section.
Tools Tap/Dies M8.4
This 8.5x1 may also work for making your own sections if you get the die as well. You could also use it for your finials.

I would also suggest while you are there, to order this one.
Tap/Dies M6.5
I believe this will fit the feed from the Baron, as well as the #5 nib sets from Meisternib.

For the cap to barrel threads, I would suggest single start. I'm currently using M12x1. I'm not sure where to get these, as I picked mine up here, used. 
The single starts a much cheaper than the triple starts. I think they are also a little easier to use in the beginning. While I havn't used triples yet myself, I can imagine that they are, by their nature, a very agressive cutting tap.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## plantman (Feb 14, 2015)

Go to Victor Machinery.com for a wide selection of taps and dies. Look in the library on this site, there are some excellent views on what taps and dies to use.  Jim  S


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Feb 14, 2015)

I jumped in this year and got my stuff at


Silver Pen Parts
Victor machinery
the littlest machine shop
You will need different size drill bits, appropriate section taps, hope my Diagram helps


----------



## NittanyLion (Feb 14, 2015)

This helped me:

http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/taps_dies_kitless.pdf


----------



## Rolland (Feb 14, 2015)

NittanyLion said:


> This helped me:
> 
> http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/taps_dies_kitless.pdf



I did read that as well it helps but just trying to sort out all the different sizes and where I need to get. 
Joey 
That does help thanks, I like pictures


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Feb 17, 2015)

Today I made a New pen
I used a El grande Section (M10 x 1)
Drilled the Body inside 5/16
The threads are 14mm triple
The Cap is 14m triple To match the body and the clip is a triton and the end cap is 6mm x .75


----------



## chemfun (Feb 23, 2015)

If I could ask a question within this thread (I can make a new thread if needed)....

I much prefer to turn wood.  The acrylic is stench is to strong for my little shop.  I also much prefer to enjoy the variation in the differences in natural wood from the same species.  

How Would I turn a kitless fountain pen with a wood body and still have threads for the cap?


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Feb 24, 2015)

First You need to choose nice dense wood, Then you will need to soak the threads that your making in thin CA.  you thread you ca, you thread you ca.  I hope you get the picture.  
This was the first Wood kitless pen I made, the threads are a little to long other that that it works great. I'm planning to re work it.  The bad news is you won't be able to get to far away from the acrylics. theirs always the section, and the cap. In my case the button on the top passes through the wood and screws in to the cap with a 5mx.75 thread. The thread on the body and cap are M12 tripple.



 


chemfun said:


> If I could ask a question within this thread (I can make a new thread if needed)....
> 
> I much prefer to turn wood.  The acrylic is stench is to strong for my little shop.  I also much prefer to enjoy the variation in the differences in natural wood from the same species.
> 
> How Would I turn a kitless fountain pen with a wood body and still have threads for the cap?


----------

